# Jeux et applications sur iPad



## twinworld (30 Mai 2010)

on avait déjà un fil similaire sur le forum iPhone, j'en ouvre un pour les applications dédiées à l'iPad. 

Aujourd'hui, j'ai installé Le Monde (la version pour iPad). Elle fonctionne aussi sur l'iPhone, mais je n'avais pas encore fait la mise à jour. Et sur l'iPad, la présentation est vraiment bien foutue ! Choix d'affichages multiples qui rendent la lecture vraiment confortable. J'espère que les autres journaux vont s'en inspirer.

Pinball HD. Un jeu de flipper. Y a rien d'extraordinaire. Il n'y a que trois circuits, les combo sont pas évidents à saisir. Y a quelques info sur les rampes et les cibles, mais c'est pas clair. 

Scrabble for iPad. Je crois que l'application existe déjà pour iPhone. Là, elle permet en plus de jouer à plusieurs, à conditions que vos opposants aient un iPhone, car celui-ci sert de tablette pour le tirage des lettres et l'iPad sert alors de plateau de jeu. Quand on joue seul, on peut choisir soit d'être opposé à l'ordi, soit de s'entrainer. Dans ce mode, il y a un prof qui est censé proposer de meilleures solutions une fois que vous avez posé vos lettres. Le problème, c'est qu'il propose des mots qui n'existent pas... Ceci dit, l'appli est chouette. 

Air Sharing HD. J'en ai déjà parlé dans d'autres fils. C'est un chouette programme qui permet de partager des fichiers. Depuis mon MBP, on peut connecter l'iPad en le montant comme serveur disque - comme un iDisk. ça permet de synchroniser des dossiers entiers. L'appli lit des tas de formats. Couplée avec Air Sharing Pro sur l'iPhone, cela permet d'échanger des fichiers directement entre les deux appareils. Les applications ne sont pas données, CHF 11.-- chacune. (9, je crois). Il est peut-être possible de n'acheter qu'Air Sharing Pro et de l'installer sur les deux appareils (parce qu'Air Sharing HD n'est pas compatible avec l'iPhone).

voilà pour un premier jet.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (30 Mai 2010)

enfin concernant airsharing je lui prefere goodreader qui est quand meme plus de 10 fois moins cher


----------



## Olympe (30 Mai 2010)

Je confirme pour Goodreader


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2010)

J'ai pas testé goodreader. Mais je viens encore d'utiliser Air Sharing,  et je suis encore surpris de le trouver si simple d'utilisaltion. Par exemple il y a une molette de défilement dans le pdf pour aider à se balader dans Le documnet. En effet quand on a un document de 50 pages faire defiler au doigt c'est pas pratique et long. C'est une option qui parait evidente mais elle y est pas dans Le lecteur de l'iDisk par exemple.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (30 Mai 2010)

C'est également présent sur goodreader.
Goodreader est également reconnu par safari et mail qui te proposent d'ouvrir pas mal de types de fichiers avec.
D'ailleurs ce que j'apprecie pas mal c'est de pouvoir décompresser et compresser au format .zip.
Enfin une appli qui est vraiment un "must have". Surtout pour 0,79


----------



## Arkange (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, Air Video est très bien fait pour le partage de tous les films et séries iTunes via Wifi et 3G.


----------



## ikeke (30 Mai 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour, Air Video est très bien fait pour le partage de tous les films et séries iTunes via Wifi et 3G.



Tout à fait, c'est vraiment excellent pour lire les vidéos dont le format n'est pas supporté nativement par l'iPad. Tout passe: Divx, xvid, mkv et cerise sur le gateau pour moi, la prise en charge des sous-titres SRT. Vraiment un must have je trouve.


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2010)

Merci pour Le truc. Je viens d'installer. Effectivement l'aplication est propre et ca marchés nickel. Maintenant j'attends de recevoir Le kit de connexion pour brancher mon APN à mon iPad et tester une application pour stocker les films et les lire parce qu'avec iPhoto ca va pas.


----------



## twinworld (2 Janvier 2011)

Une photo d'écran pour illustrer mon propos en complément de ce que j'expliquais  ici http://www.igen.fr/app-store/best-ipad-20-applications-pour-bien-commencer-28092?page=0,1


----------



## arbaot (2 Janvier 2011)

essaye OPlayerHD lite (supporte le SRT et + de format que VLC)
mais pub en haut (vide si déconnecté)
tu peux supprimer des fichiers de l'appli 
et de mail tu peux y ouvrir des PJ et les sauvegardés
otpions de gestion d'url (pas testés)


----------

